# 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Even though the majority of members here are Canuck fans, I thought I'd make this the thread for the playoffs, in general. Since again, apparently not everyone is a Canuck fan on this forum & in the event they lose the next game, the other thread my be over sooner than later. Though anything is possible lol Please try to keep it civil. Don't want too see a bunch of unfriendly bashing here. It's only a game, so lets keep things fun and in good taste.
Anyway, I think the payoffs are going to be pretty interesting to watch this year. Really hard to tell who has the best chance at the cup, but I see nothing but great action on the ice. Philly sure isn't playing around this year. Making the Penguins look like a bunch of amateurs at times. Though I think The Pens will get the next game. Same as the Canucks, not counting either of them out yet. So who are you rooting for? All thoughts & opinions are welcome here, Canuck fan or other lol As for who I'm rooting for.......I believe a picture is worth a thousand words......:bigsmile:*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow can't believe Philly won today. Great game, but looks like the penguins are about to be done.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

geeze that philli series is a good one to watch. That is the definition of playoff hockey


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

No kidding, best series thus far IMO


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't been watching any playoffs but the Canucks, and according to my buddy, I missed out.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes you did Chris! Philly wants the cup bad this year lol I've been telling the roomie most of the season, that I foresee them going to the finals. The Sharks series is another good one to watch. And I loved seeing Pred's take the lead in their series. Some good hockey going on for sure! Hope to see the Canucks win today, nothing worse than seeing the top team go out in the first round. I remember a few years ago when the Sharks were going in as top team and get wiped out within the first 2 rounds....depressing to see that crap


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Yup, they came back from 2-3 goal deficits in the first two games, and totally have the Pens off their game and frustrated. Porous defense and goal-tending aren't helping either. Crosby is invisible except when getting involved in petty stuff after the whistle, Malkin is not much better. Philly is sticking up for each other and playing tough, but it's actually the Pens doing more of the dumb stuff after the whistle and paying for it. Pitt's skill guys are being shut down, and Giroux is looking very very sharp! We don't see enough of him over here in the west, but man is that guy a slick player!

As good as he has been and as lucky as we are to have him as a Canadian player, I'm not a big Crosby fan and I'm pretty pleased with the way that series is going. Imagine if Philly had Pronger on the blueline in addition to their current team! (and van Riemsdyk who is apparently skating again and could be back soon)

Aside from Ottawa, who I hope the best for but don't really expect to win the cup, I'm rooting for Philly in the east!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

been good games all around no real snoozers yet


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hey another shark fan here 
go sharks go!!!! beep-beep


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Personally, it would be nice to see A canadian team win the Eastern conference


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

OK I choose to respectfully disagree with many of you regarding the Philly Penguin series. (couple of others as well) The goaltending is terrible, the attitudes are way over the top and show little respect for each other and the game of hockey. people say ratings are up but these new fans will not be around for long so do you want them influencing the direction hockey should go. We already have more incidents going to league office this year than all of last years play offs. It's fine when two combatents meet eye to eye, but that is not the case this year. were seeing cheap shot after cheap shot leaving players with concussions and inconsistent suspensions. Used to be there was the muckers, the stars and the gentlemen players, Belleaveau, Francis probably many others. The muckers mucked it out, the fighters kept people honest and the stars were allowed to shine, no muckers would take liberty with the stars cause the fighters would sort them out right away. Now we have rats taking liberties with the stars knowing they are protected by the third man in.

I am not against fighting or tough play or the odd heavy illegal check to keep someone honest, but we're way beyond that - this season it's ugly, and this sport is in jeapordy of being seen as a joke.


OK start the shreading.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol @ shredding. I've not been watching alot of that series myself. Been keeping up with it on NHL.com for the most part. Mostly been watching the the Canucks series & the Sharks series, which has been the best series IMO. Though I can say I have a new found disliking for the Blues lol


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

alot of stupid suspentions philly penguin games was a joke today ... might as well ban checking and play frikin ringet its an absolute joke


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

IceBlue, I agree things are a bit out of control in that series but as a relatively impartial bystander it is entertaining to watch. I'm enjoying it because I'm rooting for Philly and they had been getting the better of things until today. Having said that, I wouldn't really want to see my team in a series like that since injuries and suspensions seem so likely... Agreed about the lack of respect, there's nothing wrong with hard checks and fights, but there's some headhunting going on that I don't like to see.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

The way those two teams are going at each other there is no way that the team that does win this series is going to make it past the next round. They will be down men and to tired to even care for the cup. We will see though. How about those Canucks... Reminded me what they used to look like before their hick-up at the start to the playoffs a few weeks ago. Felt good to get one. GOOD JOB BOYS BRING IT HOME. GO NUCKS GO


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I'm done crying in my beer, now the anger is setting in. I for one still don't get a $2500 fine to Shea Weber for his pro wrestling move on Zetterberg but i can get over that dont get it but I can accept it. Until David Legwand and the Nashville coaching and training staff pulled their little trick with the puck in game four and nothing, nothing at all, had to find a cheap tv over that one. So I ask you all whats happening with the NHL I believe the removal of the instigator rule would help with things like the cheap and dirty plays but how do you repair the loss of integrity over stunts like that by coaching and training staff. Shame on you all Mr Legwand on you and your team, you are no better than Barry Bonds and the rest of the steroid monkeys. And May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your crotch and your arms to short to scratch. ... ... Thank You All


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow can you believe LA?? Going for the sweep to get the cup tonight! I'm thinking it's gonna happen. Not that anyone cares since all of our teams are out:lol:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

8th seed and sweep all the way to the top...Quick is too quick.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol they surely was in it to win it. Soon as they beat the Canucks, I said they were taking the cup. Very impressed with them myself. They definitely showed they were the best team in there this year. Even if NJ wins it tonight, I think it's safe to say there are done.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i stopped watching as soon as the canucks were out, like i normally do each year  But i hear none stop talk about it from some old guys at work. They are loving it this year. They are the types who think hockey is all about the low scoring bash eachothers face in sort of games, whereas i still prefer a more european style of hockey, a game with flow, fast paced and lots of scoring


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It's anti-climatic. I expect LA to win tonight, but I'm not cheering for them though. I'm saving all my cheers for "I'll have Another".


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

NJ just took the lead by 2...going to game 5! lol Ed....this weekend! Hastings is giving away Go Mario Go hats for the race: Hastings Racecourse - Welcome!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer European style for sure...skill over brawn any day. Apparently this series wasn't going to be as Quick as I thought id be


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> NJ just took the lead by 2...going to game 5! lol Ed....this weekend! Hastings is giving away Go Mario Go hats for the race: Hastings Racecourse - Welcome!


I grew up going to the track with my dad. I'd be a fun place on Saturday. This needs it's own Belmont thread.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

was going to do that but thought it would be better to add it to the other thread tonight or tomorrow and rename it something to do with the triple Crown since the other 2 are on it already. So you going out there? Would be alot of fun for sure. More exciting than the Stanley Cup final eh lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd love to go, but I'm visiting some out of town guests. I'll record it and definitely turn off the radio on my way home.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

European is pretty lame they dont hit hardly but they sure slash with the sticks .I have watched a few games and it is usualy off before the first period was done and omg having that useless wickenhiser on that one team was plain emberrasing , lol would be funny to see a woman play one game inthe nhl would be stetcher bait in the first five minutes


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

oh and a new good sport would be playing carmagedon with those stupid protestors.


----------

